# New bino's



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I am looking at getting a new pair of bino's. What recommendations do ya'll have. Is there anything that is close to the swarovski that might be priced better ? looking to spend 500.00 any advice is appreciated. 
thanks 
GSLHonker


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have looked at them and they where clear as heck. They are my next pair.

cheack this one out.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Look at doctor optics. made by ziess and they are very comparable to the high end stuff. you should be able to find a pair for just under $500 and you will think you spent $2000

You can also look at the nikon monarch's they are great for around $300 bucks.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have looked at them and they where clear as heck. They are my next pair.
> 
> cheack this one out.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


I have a pair of these and I HIGHLY recommend them, they are a little more than $500, but well worth it, plus the warranty is unmatched.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Alaskan guide 10x42’s and love them but if I upgrade them I will go with Euros’, they are really nice and the price is right. And Cabelas’ warranty is top notch, I traded my pine ridges back for the AG after they fogged inside, no questions asked after 3 ½ years.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Look at doctor optics. made by ziess and they are very comparable to the high end stuff. you should be able to find a pair for just under $500 and you will think you spent $2000


+1

I have a pair of these and they are every bit as nice and clear as the Swarovskis for 1/4 the price. In fact, I compared them side by side and could not tell the difference. I love em!

Here's the link. http://www.cdnninvestments.com/dobi.html


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

Go down to Cabelas and check out the new "Outfitter Series" binos in 10x42. They are basically Steiner optics with Cabelas name on them. They are German engineered, backed by Cabelas warranty, and lightweight for such good optics. They will run you $600 but I think you'd be happy still after spending an extra $100. Pentax and Vortex also make very good optics in the $500 price range.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

You have a few more months before you need them, work hard and save a few more $$$$ and go with the Cabelas Euro's you will not be disappointed! In fact you will probably send me a PM and say thanks!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GSPS ROCK said:


> You have a few more months before you need them, work hard and save a few more $$$$ and go with the Cabelas Euro's you will not be disappointed! In fact you will probably send me a PM and say thanks!


 :lol: .... I'm in this situation too, except I've decided to get glass with my refund (a new gun isn't as high on the totem pole, I guess) and save up for a few months for the new pistol and then hit some of the outdoor store sales later in the spring for a tent and sleeping bag. I've been looking at Alpen, Nikon and some of the Leupold glass to get me started.... Its amazing the discounts you can find if you look hard enough on the internet. 8) I've heard you can't beat good high dollar glass but I've found you can certainly find places with a couple hundred, if not more, dollars knocked off the MSRP. Could be that they're last years models... but do we really care??


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

GSL Honker.

For $500 you can get in some really decent binoculars. Namely, Vortex Vipers (Awesome glass for the money), Minox BD BR series, Pentax WP series or the Cabelas which I haven't personally used, but seem like a nice option.

Honestly, the Vortex Vipers are really nice and many say they compare favorably to the Swarovski SLC series in performance and design. I own the Vortex Razors which are a little more than the price you mentioned, but they compare design wise to the Swarovski EL series. I am not saying you have the Swarovskis, but you get 97% of the Swarovski for 35-45% of the price. You decide whether the other 3% is worth $1000.

I owned the Minox BD10x42BRs before they has the Aspherical lens design and they are really nice. My buddy now uses them. The newer versions have the Ashp lenses are supposed to be a little sharper for the same money.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Demo binos..... are they worth looking into? I can get a "new" pair of Monarchs for $299 with full warranty in the Camo 10X42 (forgot to mention... free shipping). Trouble is... they are a demo pair. What does that mean?? Hard trial use by somebody? Returned or rebuilt pair? Just put out on display at shows or at the counter somewhere? If I buy them new out of the box, I can get them for $319. Had a friend that used 10X42 Monarchs before he saved up for some ELs. I used them in a couple areas while glassing for him and was able to see very clearly and find lots of deer early mornings and evenings... so low light clarity and eye strain were never an issue... Opinions on the "demo" label?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just purchased the Euro's from Cabela's also. I love them. The coolest part about it is if for any reason I choose to upgrade to a Higher end bino, they will credit my purchase amount towards the new ones at any time. How can you beat that?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I just purchased the Euro's from Cabela's also. I love them. The coolest part about it is if for any reason I choose to upgrade to a Higher end bino, they will credit my purchase amount towards the new ones at any time. How can you beat that?


You can't beat that deal. I'm contemplating the same type trade up to the euros from my AG's myself.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Get the kind that make things look closer..........I'm on a roll tonight


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Get the kind that make things look closer..........I'm on a roll tonight


 :lol: Wow... thats a great bit of insight... I'll keep that in mind when I make my decision. That was deep. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I would take the new pair, over the 'demo's....even with a warranty and such you may be out a few weeks by sending the item back for repairs...
If the price were 100 less, I could see buying the demo's. But for 20 bucks and shipping, I'd rather break 'em in myself....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> idiot with a bow wrote:
> Get the kind that make things look closer..........I'm on a roll tonight


Just FYI, they all make things look closer, the ones that don't for you, just turn them around and look through the other side  :wink: :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The euros are very nice, but very heavy! If you ever pay full price at Cabelas; you are doing it wrong! Join the Cabelas club and get the $15 off of your first purchase and you will then be sent a coupon nearly every month for $30 off $100 purchase or $100 off of a $500 purchase, etc. I have the Monarchs and they are fine, but certainly a very different price range than the euros, if you can wait until at leat May you will have your tax rebate of at least $600...and can get the euros. Like many people have mentioned on this forum, it is such a long-term purchase item that it is worth the wait in getting the best that you can afford.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I really like Zeiss Diafuns. Light and easy to use, clear and crisp. Great Warranty. All under $350. We have put them up against Swaros, Leicas, and other Zeiss and all seem to be comperable. I couldn't find a better Bino for the $$.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> I really like Zeiss Diafuns. Light and easy to use, clear and crisp. Great Warranty. All under $350. We have put them up against Swaros, Leicas, and other Zeiss and all seem to be comperable. *I couldn't find a better Bino for the $$.*


I've said it before, and I'll say it again, "You get what you pay for" appliles to optics as much as any product on the market. But, if you are spending minimal time behind the glass, less than an hour at a time, then go 'cheap', as the high end stuff won't benefit the 'casual' glasser nearly as much as the guy who spends hours at a time glassing. Just my opinion based on hundreds of hours behind good/poor/bad/great optics. There is saying I heard the other day, "Good is the enemy of GREAT". The mid-range optics being discussed here are 'good' not 'great'. 8) _(O)_


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The type of binos you should buy is more dependent on how much you use and rely on them...Pro hit on this very idea. If you are going to be spending hour upon hour at a time glassing, by the high-end stuff. If'n you are just a casual glasser--like myself--don't waste your money on the high-end binoculars.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Is there any place local that has the Docter 10x42 ? I wouldnt mind taking a look at them. How are they for eye strain ? I wasnt thrilled with the weight of the euros but they were nice. I think I still like the swarovski's. Might have to say to hell with it and spend the cash.
Thanks
GSLHonker


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

If you run into me or tex you can look at them. If you make it down to the couples league on a Friday night I would make it down there to show you my pair. I don't know anybody locally that has them. My 10x42 are extremely light and clear. They are a little scratched but are still great to use.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The man asked for opinions on Binos under $500. I am sure he knows that a $2,000 pair of Swaros is better than a $300 pair of Nikon. It is like someone saying, I have never killed an elk where can I go hunting and everyone answering "You can put in for the Pahvant". For the money, you can't beat the Zeiss Diafun (although Zeiss has discontinued them, but you can dig up a pair.). I have a pair in 8x30 and they stand up to 10x42 SLCs for light gathering and are much easier to hold and carry. I fell on the hunt last year and scratched a lens. I sent them in and a week later recieved a brand new pair. Now that is service and warranty you won't find from other $500 or less binos.

Now if you want to spend $1,000+ then we can have another thread..... I have spent enough time behind $x,xxxx binos and scopes to have formed an opinion on them also. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've always felt you could never go wrong with Leupold ... 'Green Ring Pinnacle Binoculars'...these are about $500.00 at Cabela's....

I guess they've went from the Gold ring to Green...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Leupold Gold Rings are really nice. I mention them only because regularly they are about $1200 but Cabela's has them on sale for $749.


----------

